# So, I put together a Chip FAQ



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

Chip FAQ
This guide only talks about the 2.0T chip, however, many of the topics apply to the 2.5, 3.2, and TDI as well. Not all chip vendors have a program available for all engines. This guide is mainly for people in the USA. This is still a very rough first draft, just wanted to see what you guys think. Please let me know if you have any suggestions, or if I made a mistake somewhere.
*What is Chipping and how is it Different From Stock Software?*
For the MKV, chipping/flashing/ecu upgrade refer to the same thing. Typically, an aftermarket manufacturer will acquire the stock ECU code, make some modifications to improve performance, including, but not limited to, boost, timing, and fueling. Most chips also slightly raise the rev limiter, and remove the speed governor. The chip is this modified ECU coding which is then installed on customer’s cars. 
-All 2.0T chips increase boost.
-Some 2.0T chips will maintain similar to stock air/fuel ratio.
*What Do I Need Before I Install a Chip?*
Nothing!  All chip vendors provide a chip that will work with an otherwise stock car. An upgraded DV (only applicable on the 2.0T) and PCV is recommended, as they have a tendency to fail when chipped, however, you can wait until they fail before replacing them as well.
Note that some chip vendors also provide additional software that can be used with additional mods such as an exhaust or a turbo upgrade. 
*What’s Involved in Chipping?*
In the old days, chipping involved physically opening the ECU and soldering in a new chip. Those days are gone. All major MKV chips are flashed through the OBD2 port under your dash. 
*Performance:*
The chip by far is the best bang for the buck in terms of performance. Most chips in the US will provide similar power gains. 
Note: 
-These numbers are provided by the manufacturer’s websites and are for a chip only.
-All power gains are at the brake horsepower (bhp), meaning they are crankshaft/flywheel HP, not wheel HP (whp). Most dyno plots show WHP. Also, dyno plots are really best used for tuning purposes as they can vary substantially based on the dyno and ambient conditions.
APR
91 octane: 246hp/282lb-ft 
93 octane: 252hp/303lb-ft








GIAC
18-50hp and 50-85 ft-lbs gain








REVO
250hp/285 ft-lbs (http://www.revotechnik.com)
These graphs where taken from (http://www.revotechnik.com.au)
















Yes, I know the graph conflicts with the stated values. 98 RON is about 93 AKI (rating used in the US), though this is a very rough approximation. 
Unitronic
245hp/277lb-ft
I could not find dyno plots on Unitronic’s website
Dahlback Racing
244 hp (180 kW)/ 265 ft-lb
SpeedTuning
249 hp / 360 N*m (266 ft-lb)
**Note that the stock graph is not accurate because the 2.0t is underrated from the factory and will produce substantially more than what it’s rated at.








O.CT
235hp / 350 N*m (258 ft-lb) 
**Note that the stock graph is not accurate because the 2.0t is underrated from the factory and will produce substantially more than what it’s rated at.
Green=stock torque, yellow = O.CT torque, cyan = stock hp, red = O.CT hp









*Trial Software/Moneyback Guarantee*
Both REVO and APR offer free trial software. Note that the installer may, at their discretion, charge an installation fee even on the trial software. 
-Some manufacturers have said that they could chip over another manufacturer’s software. If you plan to do this, then you should check with them first. What I mean by this is if you go from the REVO trial to the APR trial.
-GIAC/Unitronic does not offer a trial software, however, they do offer a 30 day money back guarantee.
*What Chip Should I Choose?*
IMO, you should choose a local dealer who is knowledgeable and has good customer support among GIAC/REVO/APR. These are the biggest and most popular vendors out there and they have a wide network of dealers. 
-Local is important because you don’t want to drive 4 hours just to get reflashed when the dealer flashes you to stock, or if you want an upgraded and/or newer flash. Keep that in mind when choosing who to go to.
-Good customer service is important – you don’t want to get a chip and when you have a problem, the dealer who installed it might not help you out. Talk to people in your area to see who they’ve had a good experience with.
-Look to see if they have a big dealer network base. A small network base isn’t necessarily a bad thing, just that if the dealer near you closes down, and you need to get reflashed, then you might have to travel a very long distance. And if the shop is small, then they might close down, in which case, you’re essentially SOL if you needed a reflash.

*Where to Get it Installed?*
-The chip can be installed at any dealer who distributes the chip that you are looking for. Also, please read the section ”What chip should I choose”. For reference, I have linked to the dealer locators: 
APR: http://www.goapr.com/VW/dealer/locator.php
GIAC: http://www.giacusa.com/dealermap/
Revo: http://www.revotechnik.com/loc....aspx
Unitronic: http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/section/4/26/
Neuspeed: http://www.neuspeed.com/dealer..._euro
*Price*
*Notes
-I rounded some of the numbers to make it easier to add. 
-All prices are in USD, UNO.
-Prices do not include the dealer installation fee, which typically range from free to $100.
-Sometimes you can save some money by buying it at the show, or when they have sales.
-Prices are list price only. Dealers have some leeway with regards to giving discounts, so check with your local dealer.
The base price for a pump gas chip is as follows:
APR: $600
GIAC: $550
Neuspeed: $500
REVO: $500
Superchips: $ £600 (~$1200 USD) 
Dahlback Racing: 890 EUR excl. VAT (~$1300 USD)
SpeedTuning: $300
O.CT – Price not listed on website
Unitronic – $550

Additional programs/items can be added
APR addons:
2 programs (i.e. stock & chipped) $150
3 programs $220
4 programs $290
Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment (FCE/TBA) $100
Security Lock-out $60
Anti-Theft System $200
Stage 2 software (for those with a downpipe) – no additional charge
GIAC addons: 
Stock $50
Race 100-104 octane $100
Kill $50
Valet $50
Security Firewall $100
Handheld Flashloader (to allow switching) $150

Neuspeed:
Neuspeed does not offer any additional programs.
Revo:
Revo Select $200
Revo Select Plus $350
Stage 2 software (for those with a downpipe) $50
Unitronic addons:
Stage 1+ $50
*Switching Technology*
Any chip manufacturer can reflash you to stock, most are free, though some dealers may charge an installation fee. APR, GIAC, and REVO allow switching between programs.
-APR switching is done via the cruise control stalk.
-GIAC switching is done via the flashloader. This unit is plugged into the OBD2 port under the dash. If you decide to buy a used one, make sure that it’s *CAN*-capable for the MKV. At the moment, there is no ability to switch using the Vag-com cable for the MKV.








http://www.giacusa.com/flashloader_handheld.php
- Revo Select – Switchable between stock and two octane specific programs and includes anti-theft. It connects via the OBD2 port under the dash.
-Revo Select Plus – Includes Select features plus boost, timing, and fueling adjustments, PC connectibility, and 3 user based modes.















-Please see here for more info on the REVO units: http://www.revotechnik.com/products/sps.aspx
*Buying Used*
All MKV 2.0T ECU’s come with the VIN # encoded into the ECU. If you buy a used ECU, then you will have to have the dealer recode it through VW’s GEKO system, and the cost from what I’m told is around $300-$400. Also, the warranty on the chip is generally linked to the VIN #, so my guess would be that the chip vendors won’t reflash you for free if you bought a used ECU. If you plan on buying a used chipped ECU, I’d strongly recommend that you contact the manufacturer of the chip directly and discuss with them your intentions.
*Reliability*
Obviously reliability is as big concern for people when purchasing a chip. Increasing the power output of the car will decrease the life of the engine, however, there have been very very few engine failures that have been proven to be caused by to the chip itself. Sure, small stuff like the dv or pcv failure occur, but these have also been known to fail on stock cars as well. Chipping is still always considered a risk, and if warranty is your main concern, then don’t chip the car. Also, driving styles will affect the reliability as well. Bottom line is, there are hundreds, probably thousands of people with chips with no major problems at all.
*Warranty on the Car*
Ahh…the famous question…will the chip void the warranty? The answer isn’t a resounding yes or no. The bottom line is no modification will outright void the warranty, however, if the dealer proves that the modification directly caused failure of a stock component, then they most likely will not honor warranty in that scenario. If however, you have a chip, and the radio stops working, then they will have to fix the radio under warranty.
Another important thing to note is that the original warranty on the car is through Volkswagen of America (VWOA). The dealer is a separate entity from VWOA and may refuse to service your car for almost any reason.
*Can the VW Find My Chip?*
Certain chips provide a security lock-out option which doesn’t allow one to change the mode without knowing the code(APR), or using a specific flashloader (GIAC) . When it is used in conjunction with stock mode, the chip is very very hard for the dealer to detect. If VW decides to analyze the software code, then it won’t match stock, and they will know you are chipped, but this is an extremely unlikely scenario. Also, most chip vendors will flash you back to a stock VW file if you wanted to (though it might not be the one that your car came with)
*Will Shifts be More “Jerky” With a Chip on the DSG?*
When driving in “D”, the shifts should feel the same as stock. Personally, I have GIAC, and the shifts actually feel smoother with the chip than when I was stock. Some people have reported harsher shifts on certain files of certain manufacturers, however, at this time, I believe that it has either been fixed, or a fix is currently in the works. If you do experience harsher shifts with your chip, then you should talk to your chip manufacturer about it, and if they say it isn’t a common problem, then you should start a thread to find out who else on the forums also has the same problems. 
*Chips & Exhaust*
For the mkv, an exhaust is generally sold as two parts, the downpipe (which includes the cat) and the catback section.
-A cat-back exhaust can be used with any chip without any issues.
-A turbo-back exhaust (TBE) or a downpipe(dp) is more critical as it changes the catalytic converter (cat). Some aftermarket cats can be used on an otherwise stock car, and won’t cause a cat related check engine light (CEL) such as the AWE dp with the metal cat. If you decide to get a cat that is inferior (in terms of emissions control) and will cause a CEL or decide to go catless, then you can use the APR/REVO Stage 2 program which will eliminate the cat related emissions CEL. You can also use an o2 sensor spacer to help reduce/eliminate the cat related emissions CEL. One such spacer was designed and sold by vortex member "Wayne92slc" and sometimes referred to as the "Wayne Angle Block". GIAC tuned their chip to be optimized with the AWE Turbo-back exhaust, but they have tested their chip on an otherwise stock car and found it to work just fine. GIAC does not offer a program that will tamper with the cat related emissions CEL.
- TDI models through 2006 have no sensors after the catalyst, so the ECU has no idea what's going on with the catalyst or even whether it exists. (The upcoming 2009 model will be an entirely different story.)
*Vag-Com Logging*
The Vag-Com is a tool made by Ross-Tech (www.ross-tech.com) that works similar to the dealer scan tool. It does a variety of things, but in the context of a chip, it will allow you to log data on your car. Some vendors will do vag-com logs, but some won’t. It isn’t required to log data via the vag-com when installing the chip, but having baseline data is very useful to have later on so you can see when you have a problem and what changed. If your dealer doesn’t do it, then you can take logs yourself if so inclined.
*Can you adjust the boost, timing, fueling, idle, fuel trims, and other settings?*
Unlike the 1.8t, at this time, there isn’t a program that allows you to adjust it via the Vag-Com cable. This means that programs like REVO Lemmiwinks, APR V-tune, and GIAC Mobile Tuner will not work for the MKV. The only company that allows you to change settings is REVO with their SPS unit. See “Switching Options” above for more info on this.
*How can the chip be removed?*
The only way to remove the chip is to reflash over it. 
-Some people get reflashed by the dealer due to a recall, so the chip is removed. In this case, go back to the dealer who installed the chip, and they should reflash you for free, though some may charge an installation fee.
-Unplugging the battery will not remove the chip
-Some manufacturers have said that they could chip over another manufacturer’s software. If you plan to do this, then you should check with them first.
*Does Chipping Affect Gas Mileage?*
Yes and No. If you drive with a light foot (i.e. stay outside of boost), then gas mileage shouldn’t be affected, or you might even get slightly increased MPG. If you drive with a lead foot, then the mileage will go down.
*Maintenance*
Proper maintenance is critical to the car’s health. It is even more so important in chipped cars. VW requires oil changes at 5k, 10k, and every 10k thereafter under NORMAL use. Depending on how you drive the car, you might want to reduce the oil change interval, and other service requirements. You must use a 502.00 oil. 
*Can I Make my Own Chip?*
Yes, you can make your own chip, if you had the money and knowledge to do so. Be advised that the cost of making your own chip would many times higher than buying an off the shelf chip. And if you don’t know what you’re doing, then you can cause lots of damage. If you are still interested in making your own chip, then this is a good place to start:
http://www.checksumm.com/chiptuning/index.php
*Are There Other Alternatives to Chipping?*
Chip websites:
-I have included some of the less common US chips here as well.
APR: http://www.goapr.com
GIAC: http://www.giacusa.com
REVO: http://www.revotechnik.com
Unitronic: http://www.unitronic.ca
MTM: http://www.mtm-online.de/en/index.php
Oettinger: http://www.oettinger.de/index2_e.htm
O.CT http://www.oct-tuning.com/index.php
Bluefin Superchips: http://www.superchips.co.uk/superchips.php
http://www.mybluefin.co.uk/bluefin.php
BSR: http://en.bsrab.se/products/t862/
Dahlback Racing: http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/main.asp
SpeedTuning: http://www.speedtuningusa.com/products/vw.htm



_Modified by D.Passat00 at 4:28 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*

**Reserved for future use.**


----------



## viperdsa (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet i was just about to start a new thread for a chip question. Ok so I'm thinking of going with the REVO chip but, I don't know weather I should go stage I or II since i only have a cat back. 


_Modified by viperdsa at 7:28 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (viperdsa)*

Thanks








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Messag board for those interested in programming on their own:
http://www.checksumm.com/chiptuning/index.php


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*

Very good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Suggest this gets a sticky.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Arin)*

as dicussed, every tuner will use their own dyno. as an example, apr advertises, through their network 61 hp and 100 tq.
That's false.
http://ecodetuning.com/shop/ca...p=575

_Quote, originally posted by *ecodetuning.com* »_Not only does our Stage I software give you higher peak numbers of 252 horsepower and 303lb-ft. of torque, but also *gains of up to 61 horsepower are available at lower rpms*! This software is the ultimate upgrade for the new GTI and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory, without pushing the limits. With factory like smoothness and drivability, the new power will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car. 

Wow Arin, so apr, through their network of dealers, gives 61 hp and about 100 tq? Fail. I thought their v3 only gave like 21 hp or something with no intake?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_as dicussed, every tuner will use their own dyno. as an example, apr advertises, through their network 61 hp and 100 tq.
That's false.
http://ecodetuning.com/shop/ca...p=575
Wow Arin, so apr, through their network of dealers, gives 61 hp and about 100 tq? Fail. I thought their v3 only gave like 21 hp or something with no intake?










Wow Arin?


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

so much for this thread.


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

Am I correct in noticing every stage 1 is slightly leaner than stock?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*

D.Passat00,
Very nicely done. Needs to be added to FAQ. Always good to see people posting useful information.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*

Don't forget to add the difference between SPS $199 and SPS+; and also update the features accurately.
You also missed O.CT, which has a surprisingly strong base in the states now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhtopilko* »_Am I correct in noticing every stage 1 is slightly leaner than stock?

some software run a very similar to stock air/fuel ratio.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Don't forget to add the difference between SPS $199 and SPS+; and also update the features accurately.
You also missed O.CT, which has a surprisingly strong base in the states now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

updated to address those concerns! Please keep your comments coming!


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_Please keep your comments coming!

Yet another great FAQ, Dan. If only I had more space in my sig for it! Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

You should also list the pricing of the GIAC flashloader.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*

and Unitronic progamming pricing: $550 stage 1 and $600 stage 1+


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_You should also list the pricing of the GIAC flashloader.

thanks for the tip...how'd i miss that?







.

_Quote, originally posted by *02GTI-VR6-same1* »_and Unitronic progamming pricing: $550 stage 1 and $600 stage 1+

thanks! is the stage1+ the one for the exhaust?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

OCT is also $599 for a stage 1 flash.
Also, OCT SIII = chip + exhaust = other companies' SII flashes.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
thanks for the tip...how'd i miss that?







.
thanks! is the stage1+ the one for the exhaust? 

not sure if they have an exhaust specific file but I'll let them speak for themselves. All I know is it has more aggressive specified boost (18psi peak vs 16.5psi for stage 1) but couldn't tell you much more.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Wow Arin, so apr, through their network of dealers, gives 61 hp and about 100 tq? Fail. I thought their v3 only gave like 21 hp or something with no intake?










Hmm, 61 hp increase at lower rpm's is possible, though a best case scenario obviously. I don't beleive he was quoting peak power numbers or anything.


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
thanks! is the stage1+ the one for the exhaust? 

Stage 1 is the 91 octane file.
Stage 1+ is the 94 octane file.
Stage 2 (for downpipe) supposedly has been released, some people say they have it.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (T13R)*

Interesting post about Chipping the Bosch ME9 wayyyyy back in the beginning:
http://www.dubspeedracing.com/...=5928


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Arin)*

Wow! Great info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is some glue because this thread needs more STICKY!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_








Here is some glue because this thread needs more STICKY!!!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

First link in the 2.0T FAQ/DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seprovos (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*

D.Passat00, 
I noticed some of the programs have a 91 or 93 octane rating. Unfortunately, 93 octane is not available where I live. Question: Is there a problem getting the 93 octane flash and running 91 octane....will the ecu automatically adjust to the 91 octane? 
2nd question, will the 93 octane flash produce the same results with 91 octane gasoline and an over the counter octane booster from your local parts store? 
I like the gains of the 93 octane but with the unavailability of 93 octane, would it be problematic if I were occasionally run 91 octane (say I did not get to the store to buy a bottle of octane booster)?
Great write up by the way.


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (seprovos)*

I was told that if you run a 93 file with 91 oct fuel, your car will throw a cell. When I got my car chipped I asked the same question you are and the guy said if Im ever in a place that only has 91 oct, to run the stock program on that fuel. Im transferring soon, hopefully to the westcoast, so I might have to get reflashed with the 91 file as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (seprovos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seprovos* »_I noticed some of the programs have a 91 or 93 octane rating. Unfortunately, 93 octane is not available where I live. Question: Is there a problem getting the 93 octane flash and running 91 octane....will the ecu automatically adjust to the 91 octane? 
2nd question, will the 93 octane flash produce the same results with 91 octane gasoline and an over the counter octane booster from your local parts store? 
I like the gains of the 93 octane but with the unavailability of 93 octane, would it be problematic if I were occasionally run 91 octane (say I did not get to the store to buy a bottle of octane booster)?

93 octane file and running 91 octane is not desirable due to the extra timing put into the software to take advantage of 93 octane.
If you are in an area that primarily has 91, USE THE 91 OCTANE FILE!
Generic octane booster will not even give you a full two points of gain usually.
If you run the 91 octane file, and put 93 in it, there may be some additional gains you feel, and this would be the safest way to run it for you!


----------



## Dyno Mike (May 28, 2007)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (seprovos)*

It's my understanding that once the ecu adapts to the 91 oct on a higher octane file ie pulling timing(block 20) that it doesn't adapt back if you come across some higher octane fuel. You would need to reset adaptation for the higher octane to take advantage of the more aggressive timing file. That's been my recent experience datalogging on california's poor 91 oct and then mixing in 100 oct. unleaded. I'm new to this but trying to learn. I'll be doing some dyno testing in the next few weeks to see the affects on power before/after adaptation. Thanks D. for your efforts on these FAQs.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (Dyno Mike)*

Nice info thanks save for future use
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (seprovos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seprovos* »_D.Passat00, 
I noticed some of the programs have a 91 or 93 octane rating. Unfortunately, 93 octane is not available where I live. Question: Is there a problem getting the 93 octane flash and running 91 octane....will the ecu automatically adjust to the 91 octane? 
2nd question, will the 93 octane flash produce the same results with 91 octane gasoline and an over the counter octane booster from your local parts store? 
I like the gains of the 93 octane but with the unavailability of 93 octane, would it be problematic if I were occasionally run 91 octane (say I did not get to the store to buy a bottle of octane booster)?
Great write up by the way.

The ME9 does have quite a bit of adjustment.
I'm sure the official answer from chip vendors would be that 93 oct. program is designed for 93 oct gas minimum. 
my thoughts on this would be that if you wanted to run 91 oct gas on a 93 oct program, then be sure to take thorough vag-com logs, and if everything is ok, then you'd probably be ok. 
if you boost the 91 octane to 93 octane, then it should produce similar results. but be sure that it actually does what it claims. some of those octane boosters out there are snake oil.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (WallyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallyGTI* »_I was told that if you run a 93 file with 91 oct fuel, your car will throw a cell. When I got my car chipped I asked the same question you are and the guy said if Im ever in a place that only has 91 oct, to run the stock program on that fuel. Im transferring soon, hopefully to the westcoast, so I might have to get reflashed with the 91 file as well.

Like i said above, i doubt that any chip tuner would recommend a 93 oct program running 91 oct. With that said, I personally know someone who is running a 93 oct program on 91 oct w/o any problems. Obviously, like i said above, if you decide to do this, then you should take thorough vag-com logs.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: So, I put together a Chip FAQ (D.Passat00)*

Can you add Upsolute to your list?


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

Gread thread...however I have an 08' Passat and I'm looking to get the GIAC. There seems to be a pretty wide range for HP. IE:
GIAC
18-50hp and 50-85 ft-lbs gain

Compared to APR. IE: 
APR
91 octane: 246hp/282lb-ft 
93 octane: 252hp/303lb-ft

There seems to be a more consist flow of HP with the APR compared to the GIAC...I might be wrong...so.....
But does this mean you get more CONSTANT HP with the APR???


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

bump...for question ABOVE


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

bump for question...


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

BUMP FOR QUESTION...SOMEBODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoamingGnome (Jan 12, 2007)

Is the Revo chip @ 93 octane?


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (RoamingGnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingGnome* »_Is the Revo chip @ 93 octane?

The Revo chip can be set for 93 octane.


----------



## RoamingGnome (Jan 12, 2007)

I am just wondering if the numbers posted are for 93 or 89. My MKIV required 93 with the GiacX+ chip, I'm trying to avoid expensive gas with this car if possible. The guy at the dealer said the car scales performance on it's own based on the gas you put in (89,91,93) - does the Revo chip automatically do that? 
What's the general consensus APR or Revo?


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (RoamingGnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingGnome* »_I am just wondering if the numbers posted are for 93 or 89. My MKIV required 93 with the GiacX+ chip, I'm trying to avoid expensive gas with this car if possible. The guy at the dealer said the car scales performance on it's own based on the gas you put in (89,91,93) - does the Revo chip automatically do that? 
What's the general consensus APR or Revo?

you can have the revo dealer adjust it to 89 octane if you wish(or you can buy the sps), though you'd see a substantial power decrease compared to 93. with APR, they have either 91 or 93 octane programs.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RoamingGnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingGnome* »_I am just wondering if the numbers posted are for 93 or 89. My MKIV required 93 with the GiacX+ chip, I'm trying to avoid expensive gas with this car if possible. The guy at the dealer said the car scales performance on it's own based on the gas you put in (89,91,93) - does the Revo chip automatically do that? 
What's the general consensus APR or Revo?

Honestly, I would NEVER run a forced induction car on 87/89. Not even stock. I don't care what the manual said. I had this lesson engrained in me from 10 years ago doing Fox body mustang tuning. If you want to run cheap gas, I honestly do not reccomend this engine!
Not to mention more expensive gas typically has more cleaning additives... FSI? Yeah.. I'm all about as clean of gas as possible.


----------



## RoamingGnome (Jan 12, 2007)

So I should run Shell 91 minimum?


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (RoamingGnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingGnome* »_So I should run Shell 91 minimum?

esp. if you're chipped i'd run the minimum rated for that chip. and i'd strongly recommend 91 oct. min.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RoamingGnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingGnome* »_So I should run Shell 91 minimum?

As per the manual the car stock is tuned to run at 91 octane. They claim you can run it safely on anythung down to 87 *UNCHIPPED*. Some people here may disagree with me on running lower octanes and say it's a-ok... but again, I just personally won't run under 91 octane. When you run under 91 the car de-tunes itself to compensate for the lower octane.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

By saving a few dollars (like 20cents * 12 gallon = $2.40), you get
lower performance & more importantly lower MPG which results in
more frequent fill up. 
Like others say, if you have FI, pay for the highest octane you can get
That's in fact the cheapest maintenance & performance.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*

Hey all, 
My car is coming in soon and I'm planning on getting APR and a CAI. 
Since APR is having a sale right now, I'll prolly get the flash done sooner than later. When I get the CAI later on, do I need to get the chip re-tuned or anything for best results? or should I get the CAI first before chipping? or does the order not matter?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_Hey all, 
My car is coming in soon and I'm planning on getting APR and a CAI. 
Since APR is having a sale right now, I'll prolly get the flash done sooner than later. When I get the CAI later on, do I need to get the chip re-tuned or anything for best results? or should I get the CAI first before chipping? or does the order not matter?
Thanks for the help! 


In regards to going to the next step in software tuning, the intake isn't the weakest link, the downpipe from the turbo is. Getting a CAI alone and leaving the DP stock will not get you to the next stage in software tuning. So no, you wouldn't have to go to get re-tuned.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

gotcha, so the order in which to get each of these components will not matter. 
Great, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (brungold)*


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pimp4cheddar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimp4cheddar* »_Gread thread...however I have an 08' Passat and I'm looking to get the GIAC. There seems to be a pretty wide range for HP. IE:
GIAC
18-50hp and 50-85 ft-lbs gain

Compared to APR. IE: 
APR
91 octane: 246hp/282lb-ft 
93 octane: 252hp/303lb-ft

There seems to be a more consist flow of HP with the APR compared to the GIAC...I might be wrong...so.....
But does this mean you get more CONSTANT HP with the APR???

The reason they say 18-50hp instead of just 50HP is because across the entire rev range the min gains are 18 and the max are 50, so like at 2000 rpm you may only gain 18hp but at 4000rpm you might gain all 50. I just made up the rpm numbers, but it gives you the idea.
The APR stuff works just the same, but they are only quoting the peak numbers.


----------



## nissin (Feb 13, 2007)

on vf's website, the list options for the giac flash. what do the 'kill' and 'valet' options do?



_Modified by nissin at 8:23 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## HeliXx (May 15, 2008)

*Re:*

Very nice write-up, time for a noob question.
How much torque can the DSG clutches handle ? I mean can I chip to stage I, II, or III without modifying anything in the DSG ?


----------



## HeliXx (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (nissin)*

@ nissin: I think "Valet" and "Kill" decrease power.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (nissin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nissin* »_on vf's website, the list options for the giac flash. what do the 'kill' and 'valet' options do?

_Modified by nissin at 8:23 AM 4-23-2008_

Valet reduces power, and kill makes the car unoperable.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

This FAQ badly needs to be updated, especially with K04 and BT tuning options. Thanks for the great work so far. :thumbup:


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

why isnt GONZO TUNING on here??? i got stage2 flashed by him back in march, its amazingggggg!

gonzotuning.com


----------

